# Original Dec 64 Schwinn Stingray one owner



## vastingray (Jul 23, 2019)

I bought this a few years ago from  the original owner  M-4 Stingray


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 23, 2019)

This is one of the nicest sting rays i have seen in a long time. This inspires me to finish my 66 sting ray that i started several months ago. I just need a few small parts to finish it off. Thanks for sharing your AWESOME bike with us. Ride On and enjoy. Razzin.


----------



## mrg (Jul 24, 2019)

Great Bellflower bike shop sticker, any history on that from the original owner?


----------

